# OpAnyone used these for a build?



## Trigs (27 Feb 2020)

https://www.easypads.co.uk/

So I'm planning my new workshop as I moved house a few months ago and getting a mixer in is a non starter, so I'm looking at alternatives.
Initially I thought I'd try Mike G's idea for concrete lintels but due to the size (5mx7m) approximate I've shelved it. So I'm currently torn between laying a slab in sections and using the adjustable pads as shown in the link. 

To be honest I'm not keen on a slab for this build due to access, and I really don't want to be hand balling tonnes of material 

Has anyone got any thoughts, reviews or alternate recommendations to the above link ? 
Cheers


----------



## MikeG. (27 Feb 2020)

A suspended timber floor creates a number of problems, but particularly one of vermin. You are creating an inaccessible dry void, and around here that would be filled by rats and mice within months. Wasps love it too. You need airflow underneath, so the deck timbers must obviously be raised off the ground ((by 150mm according to Building Regs), so the other problem you get is a raised floor level, which not only means steps up into the workshop, but problems with headroom if you are trying to fit in under Permitted Development Rights height limits.



Trigs":2c6ted74 said:


> ........the size (5mx7m)



You'll need Building Regs approval for a building this size. I always suggest having a width of less than 4.8m because timber is not generally available at longer lengths than that.


----------



## Trigs (27 Feb 2020)

Cheers Mike, yeah I'm aware of the short comings and the timber lengths, I think 5m is just wishful thinking .. but, I've been racking my brain and can't think of an alternative except laying the slab in sections, which I assume might bring it's own problems ? And as ever cost


----------



## Jamesc (27 Feb 2020)

Have you looked into getting the concrete pumped? I don't know your budget but I have had two slabs laid using a pump and it is surprisingly affordable.


----------



## HappyHacker (27 Feb 2020)

If you have wheelbarrow access you can also get it mixed and barrowed in by the mixing guys, when I had some delivered like a couple of years ago it was about the same as the ready mix companies. Only one guy on the barrow and he was barrowing it as fast as we could lay it (9 CuM). He even trusted me to operate the mixer, the fool.


----------



## Trigs (27 Feb 2020)

HappyHacker":10mhn4ku said:


> He even trusted me to operate the mixer, the fool.


Made me laugh

I've not priced for a pump as I assumed they were expensive. I have a 50 + odd meter stretch from the road to where the base will be, is that doable with a pump ?


----------



## AJB Temple (27 Feb 2020)

A pump will handle 50 metres. If you go down this route, pay extra for someone who is used to it to handle the nozzle - it is heavy and difficult to manoeuvre and you will need to work fast. You will also need to provide somewhere for them to wash out when the pump is finished. This leaves typically half a barrow of stuff to dispose of. 

I've pumped concrete a few times at my place - the main reason being I could not get mixer chutes close enough to where I wanted the slabs and I did not want the labour of barrowing. 

If you use mesh to re-inforce, do not be tempted to use the plastic supports. They are useless and as you will be dragging a heavy pipe around and walking on the mesh, they will collapse. Make sure your framework is strong - the pumped concrete exerts a lot of force. 

Don't be tempted to deviate from the recommended water quantity for the mix to make it easier to rake. It will make your top surface dusty when set. 

A slab that size will have the concrete in inside 30 minutes and you will be doing the vibe, tamp and float. Try to get a mate to help with raking as you will need to be cracking on with that during the pour.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Feb 2020)

Hire a dumper. Even a half ton dumper will make short work of ferrying the concrete from truck to slab.


----------



## Trigs (27 Feb 2020)

Cheers guys, I'll get a price for the pump and measure the distance (fingers crossed). Good call on the dumper Mike.... That's why I like this place, shared experiences


----------



## Fil (27 Feb 2020)

I know it's different for everyone depending on demands and access.

But what have people paid for concrete ?


Looking at having a company to barrow it for me in The future and have no idea of a rough cost?


----------



## TopCat 32 (29 Feb 2020)

Trings, i'm in the concrete game full time, believe me if you only going 50m a small trailer pump is the way to go all day long, start barrowing it and you get into waiting time and our firm charge £120 a hour after 45 mins


----------



## Trigs (29 Feb 2020)

Cheers topcat..... I did make a call yesterday to one of the firm's in the area and they wanted 600 notes for the pump alone... Eh no


----------



## MikeG. (29 Feb 2020)

A dumper will cost in the region of £100. The only downside is it will leave tyre tracks along its route. Otherwise it is the only sensible option if you aren't mob-handed. If you have 4 or 5 mates with wheelbarrows, shovels, and wellies, the entire load can be dumped onto a sheet of polythene and then barrowed over to the foundation. But it's a dumper for me every day of the week.


----------

